

Lundum Dare 23 video streams - jwarzech
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/2012/04/11/live-ludum-dare-23-video-streams/

======
jwarzech
I know like me many of you enjoy notch's Lundum Dare streams, unfortunately he
isn't participating this weekend. I found a listing of other people that wil
be streaming their progress and hopefully we wil see some interesting ones!

